# More expansion...



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Does anyone else think with the new influx of European players, further expansion beyond 30 is in order? I think there should be at least 2 if not more teams added after Charlotte. Possible locations:

Baltimore
Cincinnati
St. Louis
Hartford
San Diego
Pittsburgh
Kansas City

...to name a few.

All of these are prior homes to franchises and should be given another chance. There is just too much talent out there not to utilize it.


----------



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

*Include Vancouver in your list*

I was absolutely ticked when the Grizzlies left Vancouver. It didn't matter how bad they were, at least I had a chance to see NBA basketball in person. Vancouver deserves a second chance. Hey, it happened for Charlotte. Also, anyone who calls Vancouver a small market, doesn't know what they're talking about. The city itself is over half a million people, and there's over 1 1/2 milllion people in the area.
Michael Heisley lied to Vancouver fans when he said he would do everything he could to make it work in Vancouver. He didn't even give it a full season before he made his mind up about moving the team. There were some bad management decisions on that franchise in Vancouver.
If the Grizzlies had made a conserted effort to get Steve Nash (a local kid), that may have been enough to keep them in Vancouver. The icing on the cake could've been if the Grizz had hung in there in Vancouver for another year, and if they were still bad and managed to get the #1 pick, this past year, they could've taken Yao Ming, as a big draw for the large Asian population in Vancouver.
Vancouver should get a second chance someday, but with Canadian ownership.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

My bad...

...Vancouver should be given another shot. I do think it was more management's fault than anything. The NBA, though, needs to find a way to deal with the different economic issues (US vs. Canadian dollar) and tax issues. I think the NHL has some sort of system to help owners deal with those issues, maybe David Stern should talk to Gary Bettman.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Louisville would be a top 3 name, but I doubt that the NBA is expanding anytime soon.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

clearly St. Louis because of its NBA history!

Also, 32 is the magic number for teams. It could dilute talent for a few years, but things will adapt quickly. Also, more players will have a chance to be showcased and blossom.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

I remember an article back when the Grizzlies were leaving Vancouver, David Stern basically said the Grizzlies would have succeeded with "different" management decisions and he said he hoped to get another franchise in Vancouver within 20 years of when they left.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Include Vancouver in your list*



> Originally posted by <b>J-MAC</b>!
> The icing on the cake could've been if the Grizz had hung in there in Vancouver for another year, and if they were still bad and managed to get the #1 pick, this past year, they could've taken Yao Ming, as a big draw for the large Asian population in Vancouver.


If Yao landed in Vancouver that would be unreal, guaranteed sell outs every game even if the team was only capable of 5 wins a season.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Include Vancouver in your list*



> Originally posted by <b>J-MAC</b>!
> If the Grizzlies had made a conserted effort to get Steve Nash (a local kid), that may have been enough to keep them in Vancouver.


Exactly...and the funny thing is we were offered Steve Nash for our #3(Antonio Daniels) and cap filler...thanks a lot Stu you moron


----------

